# Habits I picked up in Japan I'll never drop



## Rube

*Taking off my shoes*
The idea of dragging dog poo into the home isn't appealing anymore. What's worse is back in America I used to read my books and comics on the floor even though I knew everybody was stepping in dog poo. Who hasn't cleaned poo off a carpet? How sick is that? 

*Air Drying Clothes*
It's not like we didn't use the clothes line once in a while back in the States, but we didn't plan our laundry around the weather, more times then not we used the dryer. I haven't used a dryer in decades now, never would have thought it was possible. Now I can't imagine using one. 

*Eating right*
The food is just better here to begin with, less crap sold in the supermarkets. No isles devoted to cereals and such. Sure they are there but the bulk of the market is actually fresh food. I spent years frustrated by trying to cook the foods I know from ingredients at the super before I just decided to go native and cook Japanese or Chinese food. I can'T imagine going back to the way I used to eat, of course a lot of that can be blamed on youth but a lot is because of the way supermarkets are in Japan, things like point of origin labels on all the produce and such. Scares me to think how hard it would be for me to shop in America or rather how easy it would be. 

*Water recycling*
It's just brilliant to have a sink on top of the toilet and to use the bath water to wash your clothes. In coming years when water shortages become the norm in countries will these ideas become mainstream. If you're paying for it use it. 









Wash your hands with the water that is filling the tank









pic showing the hose that pumps water from the bath to the washing machine, homes are designed to have their baths and washing areas close for this purpose. 



that's it for now. I'm going to add more and if you have any add them in.


----------



## stormgal

wow, i'm very impressed. That is really amazing. Thanks for sharing


----------



## fburns

*Japan*

Japanese people are great,who else could have thought these brilliant ideas!


----------



## YJacketGT

Wow, that's a really interesting picture! Is water really expensive in Japan?


----------



## Joppa

YJacketGT said:


> Wow, that's a really interesting picture! Is water really expensive in Japan?


Well, yes, but also Japanese are very conservation-conscious. There used to be a banner outside a water board office visible from Yamanote line trains whizzing by that said: 'There is no such thing as abundant water (supply) in Tokyo.'


----------



## Oblivion Child

I have to agree with the 4 points you mentioned.
I have only been here a few years, but some of the different lifestyle habits I picked up during my stay here (including things like walking or riding a bike most places, etc) I cannot imagine ever going back to the way I used to do things in the US.


----------



## Rube

lol, walking is one that I totally forgot.


----------



## Tokyorose

Haha - Yes indeed! How about carrying little towels in summer or apologising for everything all the time? These are my funny Japanese habits...


----------



## Rube

Tokyorose said:


> Haha - Yes indeed! How about carrying little towels in summer or apologising for everything all the time? These are my funny Japanese habits...


I never carry little towels.......my wife does it for me

One of the habits the west should copy but we never will are the surgical masks. First time I saw them I was like, "So there's something going around and everybody is afraid of catching it?" The idea you'd make yourself look that stupid as to not get other people sick? Never would fly in the west.


----------



## senfenglasercnc

Japanese are very conservation-conscious. In the future, all wars is because of water. I am sure.


----------



## AmberW

*The reasons I love Japan*

They are not wasteful. I really wish I could live there, but I do not have a lot of luck for things going my way, but I shall keep trying.


----------

